# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Макcима Соболева

## Гонтий

Мой сын Макс пишет песни, хочу предложить вашему вниманию пока одну из них:
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=279

----------


## мусяня

*Гонтий*,
 Георгий,привет!Какой у тебя МАкс талантливый!Песня очень хорошая! :Ok: Действительно хорошая! :Ok:

----------


## Гонтий

Привет, рад видеть!
И вот, только что еще записали с этим же исполнителем, нашим хорошим другом Сашей Храмовым. Называется "Послушай, друг!"
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=459

----------


## Лев

*Гонтий*,
 Хорошая песня "Небеса", очень понравились аранж и звукорежиссура :Ok: 
"Послушай, друг" ещё лучше и голос очень хорошо записан(В "Небесах" мутновато и тонет в звуках)

----------


## Гонтий

*Зима*
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=400

----------


## biay1

> Мой сын Макс пишет песни, хочу предложить вашему вниманию пока одну из них:


Очень ярко и мощно всё - и музыка и исполнение!
И "Послушай друг" - также здОрово! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Гонтий*,
 ГОоша, привет!!!! очень РАДА ВАС С Максом ВИДЕТЬ И СЛЫШАТЬ! Больше бы таких профессиональных тем у нас в разделе...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мой сын Макс пишет песни, хочу предложить вашему вниманию


Спасибо большое за доставленное удовольствие от прослушивания!!! :Ok: 
Песни очень красивые! И исполнение очень душевное!
Браво творческому Тандему!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

И сразу вопросик.... а минусовки можно будет получить? Уверена, мои друзья их будут с удовольствием петь....  :Oj:

----------


## biay1

> *Зима*


У меня в наушниках голос исполнителя звучит только в левом динамике...
Я не очень разбираюсь в записи, но мне кажется, что в этом случае голос как бы не сливается с аккомпанементом, а слышен в отрыве от песни...
Допускаю, что я в этом неправ и, возможно это так и должно быть?:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> У меня в наушниках голос исполнителя звучит только в левом динамике...


Голос звучит в обоих, только в левом сильнее...

----------


## Гонтий

*Mazaykina*,
 Привет, Мариночка! Рад тебя видеть взаимно!
*Лев*,
*biay1*,
 Я не знаю, может это только у Макса так, может у других авторов по-другому?
Но у Макса отношение к своим творениям я бы сказал, довольно странное!
Во-первых он не любит петь сам свои песни, и вечно их подсовывает другим исполнителям. Вот и эти три песни поет наш друг, тоже кабацкий музыкант Саша Храмов.
Во-вторых он не любит к ним возвращаться и что либо там "доделывать". Он загорается какой-нибудь очередной своей вещью, старается быстренько ее сделать, и как бы избавиться от нее. Не любит подолгу сидеть в студии и шлифовать каждый нюанс. Поэтому могут быть какие-то недоработки и издержки такого вот к ним отношения...
*Звёздочка*,
 Насчет минуса я с ним поговорил, он в ближайшее время закинет их к нам на семейный сайт в файлообменник, и я дам сюда ссылку.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Насчет минуса я с ним поговорил, он в ближайшее время закинет их к нам на семейный сайт в файлообменник, и я дам сюда ссылку.


Огромное спасибо! Дала послушать песни друзьям, очень понравились!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гонтий

*Звёздочка*,
*Зима* (минус) 3.85МВ
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=461
*Небеса* 3.35МВ
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=462
*Послушай, Друг*  3.54 МБ
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=463

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Без Твоей любви…*

Снег сошел с земли 
Пеньем птиц с небес 
Снова мир воскрес 
И день настал 
Тот вчерашний сон 
Где ты был влюблён 
Вижу я в себе одной 

R: Задыхаюсь без Твоей любви! 
Без Тебя не чувствую весны! 
Без Тебя всё – умираю! 
С каждым днём, как снег, я таю! 
Задыхаюсь без Твоей любви! 

Ветер за окном 
Гонит облака 
В отпечатках снов 
Твоя рука… 
Томных нежных губ… 
Серых глаз вуаль… 
Прочь гоню Любовь-Печаль.
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=134

----------


## gala65

Привет Иркутску с Камчатки, если помните!!!
Спасибо за минуса, будем ждать фонограммку "Без Твоей любви…" :flower: . 
Максу творческих успехов и побольше в жизни позитива :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>  Зима (минус) 3.85МВ
> http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=461
> Небеса 3.35МВ
> http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=462
> Послушай, Друг  3.54 МБ
> http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=463
> 
> Добавлено через 8 минут
> Без Твоей любви…


Огромное спасибо!!!!! Слов нет! Супер!!!!! Огромное спасибо Максиму и всем, кто с ним работает!
А кто поёт "Без твоей любви"? Обалденный голос! Классно!
Ой, и конечно, минусок прошу сразу, этой песни!

----------


## Гонтий

*Звёздочка*,
 Поет песню иркутская певица Жанна Максакова. Вообще, песни Макса поют многие певцы в Иркутске. 
Дал ему задание, чтобы нашел минус! Так что, через пару дней...
*gala65* 
Привет Камчатке!:wink:
Конечно помню! Жду в ДМШ! :Aga: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 час 4 минуты*
Макс сделал оперативно! Не успел я тут отписаться, как он минус закинул уже:
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=467

----------


## Ledisoul

*Гонтий*, большое  спасибо за то, что  познакомили  с творчеством  сына.. Очень славные  песни!!!!.. Он  умничка!!!! С  удовольствием   послушала   всё... "Послушай, друг" суперрр!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Огромное  спасибо за  минуса..Такие  песни должны исполняться!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## gala65

Спасибо Гонтий, Макс. 
Обязательно в сентябре предложу эту песню моим любимым студентам, раскидаю на голоса (дуэт или трио).
Чем мне нравится творчество Максима, так это - если лирика, то до соплей; если смех, то до полусмерти; если юмор - то "чёрный"... шучу. Но музыка, действительно, очень динамичная. 
И если можно, ещё один заказ для Максима? Когда-то, очччень давно, он обещал мне песню + и - "Школа №5", но потом так и не отправилkuku. Забыл, наверное...
Можно в темку ДМШ выложить. Думаю, она обретёт там своих благодарных слушателей :flower: .
Ещё раз, спасибо.
С уважением, Камчатка!!! :Aga:

----------


## gala65

Гонтий, песню "школа №5" скачала, ещё раз спасибо :flower:

----------


## Гонтий

*Ledisoul*,
 Послушал песни в твоем исполнении. Прекрасный голос, прекрасное исполнение, профессиональные аранжировки!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
>  Поет песню иркутская певица Жанна Максакова. Вообще, песни Макса поют многие певцы в Иркутске. 
> Дал ему задание, чтобы нашел минус! Так что, через пару дней...





> Макс сделал оперативно! Не успел я тут отписаться, как он минус закинул уже:
> http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=467


Огромное спасибо за минус! Да, голос действительно обалденный у Жанны!!!
Всей группе огромный Респект!!!!!!!

----------


## gala65

Гонтий, у Максима есть песня "Ветер Надежды" + и -, в исполнении Надежды Акимовой. Он говорит, что ты её можешь выложить на форуме :Ok: ! Думаю всем тоже будет интересно!!!
С уважением. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гонтий

Автолюбители!
Это вам пригодится!:biggrin:
Российский пост ГИБДД
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/forum/download.php?id=483

----------


## Ledisoul

> Российский пост ГИБДД


славная  песенка  получилась...ничего  лишнего...молодцы!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Гонтий

*Ledisoul*,
 Я его покритиковал, может зря?
Сказал ему, что песня получилась сладковатая!

----------


## Ledisoul

> Ledisoul,
> Я его покритиковал, может зря?
> Сказал ему, что песня получилась сладковатая!


*Гонтий*, да  не  знай...что-то  сладости особой  я  не  услышала... я  думаю, что здорово, что она не  стала  очередным гимном...в  ней нету  пафоса, зато   есть какая  то душевность и простота...мне  почему-то при прослушивании вспомнился  фильм "Берегись автомобиля"...  :Oj:

----------


## Гонтий

*Ledisoul*,
 Ну да, согласен, душевная. Ну, наверное я не прав!

----------


## Ledisoul

> Ну, наверное я не прав!


Вам наверное хочется, чтобы  было  ещё  лучше !!:wink::smile:
Гаишникам, думаю,  понравится!:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Российский пост ГИБДД


Слишом задушевная! Убрать бы слова про ГИББД и классная песня была бы! Музыка очень лирична, мне понравилось.   :Ok:

----------


## Ledisoul

> Убрать бы слова про ГИББД


Мариш, из  песни слов не  выкинуть...:biggrin:

----------


## Гонтий

> Гаишникам, думаю,  понравится!:biggrin:


Для того и написал! Мимо поста проезжаем все время в деревню, так уже им отдал.
Если б Макс раньше за руль сел, так он бы ее раньше написал!:biggrin:

----------


## luckylad

спасибо за песни  :Ok:

----------


## steve.dog

*Гонтий*,
 Приветствую земляка и коллегу!  :Pivo: 
Макс пересел на Лодж с Ризона? Если есть необходимость, могу поделиться библами от AKAI (120 Gb). Купаюсь третий месяц в этом море информации, никак не могу закончить песенку, не работал ведь раньше с Macintosh никогда. :biggrin:

----------

